# Puppy with Parvo-outcome



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so so much for all of your support the past few days. Unfortunately, Ella passed away this morning. I knew it couldn't be good news when the vet called early in the morning.

I do know that I did everything I could as well as the vet, and I guess that it is better that she didn't have to suffer terribly long. (She was in the hospital for 3 days).

I am not sure how to proceed. This is a huge emotional and financial burden. Ideas on what my next steps should be? I will need your continuous support and help the next few days as this really sinks in. 

It's hard to understand why a precious 12 week old puppy's life is taken from her. Ella was a bright, sweet puppy and I am devastated that she didn't get to live a longer fuller life. I think eventually I will want to adopt a maltese (I had decided that several months prior to finding Ella) but can't imagine bringing anyone other than Ella home.

Thanks again for all you have done for me and Ella the past few days. You all have definitely helped keep me strong.
Emily


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Emily, this is devastating news and I know you are heart-broken and rightly so. So very, very sad with you. It is really somewhat like a still-birth or a marriage that never quite got off the ground before going south. What does one do w/the expectations, the hopes, and all the anticipated joys? I know it will take some time to come to terms with this loss and you will be in our thoughts and prayers each and every single day. 
I wish I could jump through this screen & give you a long, long hug. I know that is how we will all feel. I am glad your BF is coming home to you.
Take some time and decide what you want to do w/the "greeder" who sold her to you. I would seek legal advice in order to keep this from happening to someone else.
May God give you peace and may little Ella RIP. Big hugs.
Please stay on the forum and we will be here for you.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am So very sorry for your loss - and right now completely stunned for words -


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I cannot tell you how very, very sorry to hear that your little sweet Ella passed away. We lost one of our Puppies (many, many years ago) also to Parvo and it was heartbreaking. Please let the Breeder know immediately that Ella passed away since she has to take serious precautions if there are still some littermates there. Please except my thoughts in Prayers. I know others here on SM will see this very sad news too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Elmily, oh my gosh, I am so sorry. Oh my heart is breaking. You certainly did everthing you could and were a blessing and gave so much love to this little one in such a short time.

I am so deeply sorry. 

I can only try and imagine the emotional suffering you have and are experiencing as well as financial. 

We all are here for you. I truly share your pain. Just know in your heart, the precious one was in loving hands, your loving hands, and did get to experience that.

I know others will help you how to proceed as I truly am not sure.

My heart, tears and everything is here for you.

I am so deeply sorry, and I know baby Ella is resting in sweet peace, knowing that she was so dearly loved.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I have shared this before but it seems so appropriate for little Ella::crying:
"It was said of some that they were just too good for THIS world." :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry. That sweet baby isn't suffering now, she's running and exploring at the bridge with lots of furry friends. Emily,You did everything that you could for Ella, and I know this is hard for you . We're here for you, to offer comfort in your loss , and if you decide sometime to get another fluff, we're here to celebrate that with you also.Rest in Peace Little Ella, you were so loved !


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emily, I am so sad for you. You did such a wonderful job trying to protect and care for Ella. In her short sweet life, you were truly her Angel. Now she is yours ♥ . Your heart will tell you when it is time for you bring another beautiful Maltese into your life. There will never be another Ella, but your heart will make room to love another fluff in time. They are each so very different and comical in their personalities, that it will be impossible not to fall in love again  . In the meantime, I agree with Sandi that contacting attorney may be in order. You may first want to call the breeder and ask for reimbursement of all expenses incurred. See what they say and how you feel about it, then go forward from there. After you have found "financial resolution" you can be an incredible advocate against Backyard Breeders and Puppy Mills. Tell everyone and anyone you know (and even don't know) about your experience will little Ella. Big hugs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Emily, bless your heart, you must be devastated. I'm so sorry.:crying:I would also seek legal council. I hope that you would be able to get a refund as well as reimbursement for vet expenses. Again, I am so, so sorry.:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Emily, I am so sad for you. You did such a wonderful job trying to protect and care for Ella. In her short sweet life, you were truly her Angel. Now she is yours ♥ . Your heart will tell you when it is time for you bring another beautiful Maltese into your life. There will never be another Ella, but your heart will make room to love another fluff in time. They are each so very different and comical in their personalities, that it will be impossible not to fall in love again  . In the meantime, I agree with Sandi that contacting attorney may be in order. You may first want to call the breeder and ask for reimbursement of all expenses incurred. See what they say and how you feel about it, then go forward from there. After you have found "financial resolution" you can be an incredible advocate against Backyard Breeders and Puppy Mills. Tell everyone and anyone you know (and even don't know) about your experience will little Ella. Big hugs.


:goodpost:Unfortunately, it may be awhile before she can bring a new baby home. Parvo virus can live in the enviornment for months.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear this. I pray for your comfort and that you will find resolution to this. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

*So sorry *

I am so saddened by this news!! I am sending my prayers and thoughts your way through this difficult time. Hang in there! :innocent:Now you have a little maltese angel watching over you


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

aprilb said:


> :goodpost:Unfortunately, it may be awhile before she can bring a new baby home. Parvo virus can live in the enviornment for months.


That is my understanding also.

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please lean on us as much as you need...we will be here to support you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think if the *entire area is sanitized w/bleach *that one could bring in an older fluff that already is covered by shots. 
Be sure to check w/your vet beforehand though. I have never had a dog w/parvo--thank God.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Emily, 

I'm so, so sorry:crying 2: Even though you only had her a short time, I know Ella left a lasting impression in your heart. I rescued a Malt from the shelter a year ago and she died of something that appeared very similar to Parvo. Even though I only knew her while she was in the hospital, I became deeply attached to her, and I still cry for her and what she suffered because of irresponsible, idiotic people. I hope and pray you will find comfort knowing that you did everything you could to save this poor precious girl, and that now she's at peace with no more pain. I also hope you can get involved in activism to educate people about puppy mills and backyard breeders.

Hugs and love,


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Emily, I am so sad to hear this news. We were all hoping that little Ella would make it.

I agree with everyone else. Contact the breeder and ask for reimbursement. If he is uncooperative, you could try small claims court. 

The breeder also needs to be aware Ella died from Parvo as the virus stays in the ground and on surfaces for six months or longer. Hopefully he will do what is necessary to make sure no one else goes through this heartbreak, but if it's a puppymill he may not care.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't imagine the pain you are going through at the loss of dear Ella. Perhaps you can make a small memorial - a picture frame will do. 
Now turn your attention to the awful breeder. Ask for complete remuneration. Then contact every state agency you can to put this person out of business!
Hopefully, a new Maltese will come to you soon. Hugs to you!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Emily I'm so sorry  you were such a good mommy to sweet Ella even if it was a short time but now she is running and playing and watching over you....as for the financial stuff I would try to get your money back and reimbursement for the get bills...no reason his greedy hands should keep your money and the money you have to pay the vet bc of his irresponsible breeding....this person may not want to do this but I think you could be very persuasive considering you could let ANY future "customers" know about this person. And even if he pays let them know anyway! You can speak out against byb and puppymils and do it for sweet baby Ella. I truly am sorry and I hope that you will keep us updated and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Emily Wow... so awful that this has happened to you...I worked at vet hospital and parvo is so so easy to get if conditions are right for it. And very expensive to treat and the survival chances are not good. ? With only 1 shot (? is that what Ella had?) a puppy is not protected.. with each shot it gets better, yet the studies done at vet schools show that a small percentage only become protected when the last of the series of shots are done after 16 weeks old. We had one case of parvo in a 6 month old dog that the breeder had given 3 shots but had not done the last one after 16 weeks old. I have started giving a parvo only (not 5 way) shot first to my puppies because the vet says that this helps even more to start the protection process. As others have said on here please research how to remove parvo virus from your home/yard. My vet says parvo is like "superman" HUGS HUGS HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone clarify for me "do owners in the US give a parvo booster each year?"


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The Parvo Virus MUST be completely out of the home before another Dog/Puppy can come in to live. We went through that when we lost our Yorkie Annie and then got our Angel. However, the Breeder who had our Angel's Vet said that Angel could not come into our home for home for a few months and stayed at the Breeders home. WE were able to go and see our Angel on a regular basis though since we had a very good repport with the Breeder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss....for both your heart and your bank account. 

The breeder should re-imburse you, there are laws for that .....I'm not just exactly sure what they say though.

I hope time can mend your heart of this devistating loss.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Emily.....I am so, so sorry. I feel your pain and know what your going through. I agree with you that it was good that Ella didn't suffer any longer than she did. Poor baby. May the little angel RIP.

Very happy your BF will be with you today. This is a difficult time and having his support will be a comfort.

Please keep posting and let us know how your doing. Again, I can't express how sad I am for you. Hugs to you!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you. The love and care you gave to Ella was a precious gift though her life was cut short. God Bless you. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Emily, I am so so sorry about the loss of your precious girl. I know you are heartbroken. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Emily - I literally reeled when I read this thread. I was so shocked and had thought that even with just a little improvement that Emma could survive. I'm so very sorry. :smcry: You were such a wonderful mom and I know the vets gave her their all but despite that, little Emma is now your little Guardian Angel forever. 
As others have said, contact the breeder, tell him that Emma died of Parvo and that you want reimbursement (not another puppy as he might try to do that) and see what he says. Otherwise I would definitely seek legal action and/or expose this on the local tv news. The tragedy that can happen from puppy sellers like this. Buyer beware kind of thing. It's so heartbreaking to think about but try to turn tragedy into helping so many other puppies by fighting Puppy Mills, pet stores who sell pups and unscrupulous BYB's. It will give even more meaning to that short life that Emma had. 
I hope that once your home has been cleared of Parvo, again talk to your vet, that you can bring another Maltese home. Getting a rescue or shelter dog would be great...giving life to another who might have lost his/hers. I think Emma would approve. And please, stay with us and when you are ready, maybe we can help you find a wonderful Maltese to help you heal. We're here for you. :wub:

There's also a memorial forum in SM where members often like to eulogize and share thoughts and pictures of their loved ones who are no longer on earth with us. :grouphug: It can be very cathartic.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry Emily , may God give you strength to get through this very difficult time , I also just got Becky she is 14 weeks old and that is one of my biggest fears I cannot imagine how you are feeling , please stay around we will get you through this  


Anna oxoxoxxo


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I had an adult dog and a puppy with parvo. This was when it was still just being identified and there were no vaccines. It was pretty awful but they both survived. At that time we bleached everything. The breeder needs to definately know as to protect the other puppies and if I'm not mistaken it can be carried on shoes etc. Breeders in those days made you remove your shoes and only allowed truley interested buyers to see their puppies. It killed many litters. All this said I'm sorry for your loss and hope as soon as possible you will have another baby.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. It's so unfair how a young puppy could be fine one day and not the next.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's such a sad loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Emily, I am so sorry for your loss. But know in your heart that you did everything possible for dear little Ella. Also know that you have all the support in the world from your SM friends. They were so helpful to me when I lost my Heidi.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, thank you everyone. Today was very difficult, but I am making it. I am trying to decide whether or not to keep the ashes from the cremation. My problem is that I do not have anywhere "permanent" to bury them, as my parents recently moved and are renting for the next two years and I am also currently renting (somewhere that I am moving out of the end of May). This may be a question for the memorial forum, but has anyone had their dog cremated and then kept the remains as a memorial? I was thinking that might be nice to have a special container with a quote engraved and picture of Ella that I would keep on a mantle or something. Thoughts about keeping remains in the house? Would a special container be needed? Maybe eventually I would move it to a yard when I have a more permanent address.

Also--I plan to contact the breeder and ask for a refund. I am also adamant about spreading the word of parvo to others through my personal experience. I am planning to investigate the particular breeder where I purchased Ella and hopefully keep others from buying infected puppies from her.

Finally--even though I am crushed about Ella, I am still thinking I would love to own a maltese (maybe even two litter mates?). I am moving to a different apartment at the end of May and definitely want to wait until then (for sanitary reasons--and getting accustomed to only one home). And because I am a teacher (my boyfriend is too) I figured that would be a perfect time for training and spending time with one or two puppies. 

So, I am going to go about this the right way this time. I have heard that when you purchase puppies through good breeders, sometimes they are sold before the puppies are even weaned and ready to go. Do you think I should begin looking around now if I know the exact time I would ideally like to have some new babies--the last week of May or the beginning of June? And where do I start? I would love to find some within driving distance so that I could see the puppies especially if I am putting a deposit down.

The door is not closed on Ella (and never will be), but I do want to take my time and make sure I find quality healthy pups the next time.

Thank you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Although this has been extremely hard on you, as it would be for all of us here, you certainly have a very good attititude and bless you heart!! As far as the ashes are concerned, they can be put into a very lovely little box that would be provided by your Vet. We have one for our precious Angel and my Daughter has one for her Cat, Cassie. I have a small gold plate that is attached to the box and it really is a beautiful box.

In the meantime, my thoughts and prayers will continue for you and know that we all support you here on SM. Feel free to come and ask as many questions as you like. There are so many of us who have gone through similar situations as you have.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Emily.....again I am so sorry you and Ella had to go through this. 

When my little girl Kyra passed 18 months ago I did have her cremated and still have her ashes. When you do this the place usually gives the ashes to you in a little tin container and then it is up to you to keep that container or purchase another one.

As far as getting another baby I can totally understand. I did after a few months of Kyra's passing..... I got Zoe. It is not too soon to look into it at all. In fact its a good idea since reputable breeders have few litters at a time. You can start by going to the AMA website (American Maltese Association) for breeders close to you.

Good luck.....keep us posted.....and again sooo sorry.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If the vet hospital has blood from Ella (which they likely do-- ask ASAP), then you can have a piece of jewelry made from Ella's DNA like I did from my Dolly:









It's something that allows me to keep her close to my heart, and I love it. I bought it here: Perpetua Life Jewels


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. Little Ella was so precious - it is a shame she had to suffer this way because of an unscrupulous breeder.

I also have my first fluff's ashes in a special urn withnher photo on it - it's on a shelf in my bedroom where I can remembeher with love. 

All the best to you in your search for a fluff in the future.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had my beloved Lady cremated and her ashes came home in a beautiful ceramic urn with a gold nameplate engraved with her name. I keep them on a shelf with a memorial Rainbow Bridge sculpture I had made for her and a favorite picture.

Unfortunately, I think May will be too soon to bring a new puppy home. Check with your vet, but I think a 6 month to a year quarantine is generally recommended after a case of Parvo. The virus is very hardy and survive on surfaces for that long. Young puppies are especially at risk so you just wouldn't want to take a chance.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6110122_clean-yard-once-dog-parvovirus.html


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Emily - I literally reeled when I read this thread. I was so shocked and had thought that even with just a little improvement that Emma could survive. I'm so very sorry. :smcry: You were such a wonderful mom and I know the vets gave her their all but despite that, little Emma is now your little Guardian Angel forever.
> As others have said, contact the breeder, tell him that Emma died of Parvo and that you want reimbursement (not another puppy as he might try to do that) and see what he says. Otherwise I would definitely seek legal action and/or expose this on the local tv news. The tragedy that can happen from puppy sellers like this. Buyer beware kind of thing. It's so heartbreaking to think about but try to turn tragedy into helping so many other puppies by fighting Puppy Mills, pet stores who sell pups and unscrupulous BYB's. It will give even more meaning to that short life that Emma had.
> I hope that once your home has been cleared of Parvo, again talk to your vet, that you can bring another Maltese home. Getting a rescue or shelter dog would be great...giving life to another who might have lost his/hers. I think Emma would approve. And please, stay with us and when you are ready, maybe we can help you find a wonderful Maltese to help you heal. We're here for you. :wub:
> 
> There's also a memorial forum in SM where members often like to eulogize and share thoughts and pictures of their loved ones who are no longer on earth with us. :grouphug: It can be very cathartic.


Sue said everything and more than I could have thought of. Turn this tragedy into a campaign.

I am so sorry for you to loose sweet little Emma, I hope that all the loved ones of all SM members will great her at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My heart is aching for you:crying::grouphug::grouphug:. You did all you could for her. I am so sorry .


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

My heart aches for you tonight. I am so sorry to read about how this turned out for little Ella and you. I am sure that the right fluff or fluffs is out there just waiting for you at the right time. I am new to SM and Maltese and I too am just learning about breeders but I agree that you need to hold the breeder responsible for this and seek compensation. 

Prayers, positive thoughts and hugs go out to you!
emmy


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I had my beloved Lady cremated and her ashes came home in a beautiful ceramic urn with a gold nameplate engraved with her name. I keep them on a shelf with a memorial Rainbow Bridge sculpture I had made for her and a favorite picture.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think May will be too soon to bring a new puppy home. Check with your vet, but I think a 6 month to a year quarantine is generally recommended after a case of Parvo. The virus is very hardy and survive on surfaces for that long. Young puppies are especially at risk so you just wouldn't want to take a chance.
> 
> How to Clean a Yard Once a Dog Has Had the Parvovirus | eHow.com


I will be moving out of my current apartment in May, so I figured it would be safe to get a new puppy then? I have already thrown out all of her bedding/toys and even my own bedding as she slept on them. I don't want to take any chances with bringing a puppy into a home where she/he might be exposed to parvo. I just thought the move might make it safe.

Other thoughts? Or maybe thoughts on where I could find an older puppy who has already been vaccinated?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ella114 said:


> I will be moving out of my current apartment in May, so I figured it would be safe to get a new puppy then? I have already thrown out all of her bedding/toys and even my own bedding as she slept on them. I don't want to take any chances with bringing a puppy into a home where she/he might be exposed to parvo. I just thought the move might make it safe.
> 
> Other thoughts? Or maybe thoughts on where I could find an older puppy who has already been vaccinated?


Hopefully you'll get your next Maltese from a reputable breeder. They often have "teenage" puppies (between 6 months and a year) that they held back for show a little longer. They would be fully vaccinated and at a lower risk for Parvo because of their age. Of course, discuss what happened to Ella with any breeder you speak to about a puppy.

Check with your vet to see if moving from your apartment will ensure there is no risk of parvo in your new home. I know that it is easily transmitted and can even be carried on shoes or tires.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I'm so very sorry to hear Ella didn't make it. Parvo is really hard on puppies. I watched it wipe out our animal shelter too. I can't imagine the pain you feel. Even though you had Ella for a short time, I'm sure you had a strong bond.

Hopefully the greeder will take precautions since other litter mates could be effected....

I'm so sorry,truly. I know Ella is watching over you from the bridge...


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I too am so very sorry for your loss of little Ella. The situation is truly heartbreaking. I can only imagine how hard it would be, but I would attempt to be reimbursed for vet bills and amount of purchase from breeder. She would absolutely have to tell me no she will not comply. Then I would take her to small claims court or seek legal advise. It may be hard, but it is fair to you. I am sorry I do not know much about Parvo to tell you if the move will be enough--I would think so, but ask the vet to be sure. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Emily - first of all I wanted to apologize for referring to Ella as Emma. I think I mixed your name up with hers.:blush: I think the idea of having a beautiful box with Ella's name and ashes is a lovely remembrance. I know several members have had this done. 

Glad you will be moving but also you really have to treat your apartment fully so that someone else doesn't move in after you and jeopardize their pet's life. I know you wouldn't want that. Am wondering if there are company's that come in and sanitize for parvo? Guess you have to read more and find out more. I would watch out about anything you have. I wonder if the Clorox wipes can be used on a lot of areas to wipe down? I would see about getting rid of your shoes that you've been wearing if possible. 

About getting an older pup. I got Tyler when he was 8 months old and loved getting him at that age. He was held back for show but had undescended testicles so was sold as a pet. He was still plenty puppy but also very well trained. And we did have to get additional parvo vaccines at his yearly check up and I got him another this year. 

The key is finding an ethical show breeder and getting out the word about looking for a teen. There are also beautiful retirees that come up. You can start researching and looking on sites. And you know we can help you here. But you have to make sure about the parvo issue first. 

I know you also had mentioned looking into getting a rescue. Some amazing rescues come up these days who are owner surrenders because of their economic circumstances. Since you're in the midwest, great sources are NCMR in the midwest: Maltese Rescue Available Dogs Take a look at Kayla!! And then there's SCMR: Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Available Pets
and of course, Petfinder.
Whichever way you go, we're here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Difficult to type through the tears. I am so sorry you lost your precious baby girl.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Emily, I am so sorry to read about Ella . . There has been lots of great advice given and I echo the suggestion that you should contact the breeder ASAP. I hope she reimburses you for the cost and medical fees. I hope your heart heals in time....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone clarify for me "do owners in the US give a parvo booster each year?"


We give Parvo boosters in the puppy series, then again at 1 year. After that, the current recommendations allow for us to wait up to 3 years between boosters. 




ella114 said:


> Thank you, thank you everyone. Today was very difficult, but I am making it. I am trying to decide whether or not to keep the ashes from the cremation. My problem is that I do not have anywhere "permanent" to bury them, as my parents recently moved and are renting for the next two years and I am also currently renting (somewhere that I am moving out of the end of May). This may be a question for the memorial forum, but has anyone had their dog cremated and then kept the remains as a memorial? I was thinking that might be nice to have a special container with a quote engraved and picture of Ella that I would keep on a mantle or something. Thoughts about keeping remains in the house? Would a special container be needed? Maybe eventually I would move it to a yard when I have a more permanent address.
> 
> Also--I plan to contact the breeder and ask for a refund. I am also adamant about spreading the word of parvo to others through my personal experience. I am planning to investigate the particular breeder where I purchased Ella and hopefully keep others from buying infected puppies from her.
> 
> ...


I am sure you will find that SM is a wonderful resource for doing the kind of research necessary for finding an ethical/reputable breeder. 

I do want to say though that even ethical/reputable breeders can have cases of Parvo. One of the biggest transmission places lately seems to be dog shows. Breeders take special precautions such as cleaning their shoes when they return from dog shows by dipping the soles in bleach and such. But as others have said, this disease is very scary and very persistent. 



Snowbody said:


> Glad you will be moving but also you really have to treat your apartment fully so that someone else doesn't move in after you and jeopardize their pet's life. I know you wouldn't want that. Am wondering if there are company's that come in and sanitize for parvo? Guess you have to read more and find out more. I would watch out about anything you have. I wonder if the Clorox wipes can be used on a lot of areas to wipe down? I would see about getting rid of your shoes that you've been wearing if possible.
> 
> 
> The key is finding an ethical show breeder and getting out the word about looking for a teen. There are also beautiful retirees that come up. You can start researching and looking on sites. And you know we can help you here. But you have to make sure about the parvo issue first.
> ...


The best way to treat your apartment as I believe has already been said is to wash every hard surface down with bleach. Parvo is an airborne virus, so if you are taking things with you on your move Bleach is the only household chemical that does break down this virus. I would encourage you to wipe those surfaces as well. Clorox wipes do not actually contain bleach, so these are not what I would recommend. They say they are made with a bleach free formula. 

I think waiting until you move will give you a measure of security. Also, if you can wait for your puppy until they are 16 weeks old or older (such as a teen, rescue or retiree) that would also help. 

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is truly tragic to think of this beautiful young, playful puppy with her life cut so short by this devastating virus. Bless you for loving her in her short time here. May she wait for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Emily - first of all I wanted to apologize for referring to Ella as Emma. I think I mixed your name up with hers.:blush: I think the idea of having a beautiful box with Ella's name and ashes is a lovely remembrance. I know several members have had this done.
> 
> Glad you will be moving but also you really have to treat your apartment fully so that someone else doesn't move in after you and jeopardize their pet's life. I know you wouldn't want that. Am wondering if there are company's that come in and sanitize for parvo? Guess you have to read more and find out more. I would watch out about anything you have. I wonder if the Clorox wipes can be used on a lot of areas to wipe down? I would see about getting rid of your shoes that you've been wearing if possible.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information. I have already used bleach to clean all of the floors and hard surfaces in my current condo. I'm renting from the owner (one of my roommates) so she has been through this process with me. We plan to clean weekly with bleach for at least the next month just to be sure. I have also bleached the soles of all of our shoes we wore in the past week. I have done a lot of research regarding cleaning after parvo. We were doing the cleaning in hopes Ella would be returning but obviously now it's just to kill the virus. 

My biggest question for everyone is how do I clean the furniture-I have a couch she laid on. All I've used so far is a fabric disinfectant.

Please don't worry about the name mixup. Thank you for all of your feedback!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw your questions about the furniture. Do the covers come off of cushions? You might be able to wash them in bleach and detergent in the washing machine. Otherwise I would think you need to have the furniture professionally cleaned. You might be able to call a furniture cleaning company and let them know you had parvo in the house and they could let you know if their cleaning works on it. Probably also so if you have any carpeting. Just taking a stab with these suggestions.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like your doing a great job cleaning everything.......I also did see a 6 or 7 month old puppy on the Ta-Jon website. I believe its a girl....and she is adorable. Good luck with your new search. Hope your feeling a little better.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's especially hard to lose a young one.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am feeling a little better today. It's just difficult taking care of everything--choosing an urn, figuring out the way to approach the breeder, and responding to my students who keep asking about my precious puppy I was so excited about last week.

How would anyone recommend that I contact the breeder and what should I demand? I was planning to call today and give the final updates (total vet costs--exceeding 1,000). All I really want is a full refund even though it was much more of a financial burden for me. I am not prepared in how to respond if they refuse to refund me. Any ideas? I am planning on calling today after school.

I am already working on investigating this breeder and getting the word out about them/reporting them.

Thanks!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Emily, You can start by telling us who the breeder was. I know lots of dog people in STL who could help spread the word! Greedy "breeder." 
:smmadder: :exploding:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ella114 said:


> I am feeling a little better today. It's just difficult taking care of everything--choosing an urn, figuring out the way to approach the breeder, and responding to my students who keep asking about my precious puppy I was so excited about last week.
> 
> How would anyone recommend that I contact the breeder and what should I demand? I was planning to call today and give the final updates (total vet costs--exceeding 1,000). All I really want is a full refund even though it was much more of a financial burden for me. I am not prepared in how to respond if they refuse to refund me. Any ideas? I am planning on calling today after school.
> 
> ...


I would start off pleasantly and see what happens. Missouri is the #1 puppymill state and it's a very profitable business so there are no laws protecting consumers from sick puppies or unscrupulous breeders, unfortunately. Only a few states currently have laws that require breeders to reimburse for vet bills.

My guess is that the breeder will offer you another puppy which of course you don't want. These greeders write off sick and dead puppies as the cost of doing business. Hold firm about wanting what you paid for the puppy back. You probably don't have much hope of getting reimbursed for the vet bills since you made the choice to treat Ella rather than returning her.

Did you get any sort of health guarantee from the breeder?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I would start off pleasantly and see what happens. Missouri is the #1 puppymill state and it's a very profitable business so there are no laws protecting consumers from sick puppies or unscrupulous breeders, unfortunately. Only a few states currently have laws that require breeders to reimburse for vet bills.
> 
> My guess is that the breeder will offer you another puppy which of course you don't want. These greeders write off sick and dead puppies as the cost of doing business. Hold firm about wanting what you paid for the puppy back. You probably don't have much hope of getting reimbursed for the vet bills since you made the choice to treat Ella rather than returning her.
> 
> Did you get any sort of health guarantee from the breeder?


 
Good Advice Marj, also I would initiate this part, via e-mail, so that you have all correspondence in writing.

I am so sorry, my heart is breaking for you.

Many hugs.


----------

